# Pinhole camera Day



## Mully (Apr 26, 2013)

April 28th is Pinhole Camera Day  You can make a pinhole camera from a lens cap check out this site for details ...Worldwide Pinhole Photography Day - How to Participate  It would be fun to post images here that we have all taken.


----------



## Mully (Apr 26, 2013)

First attempt..... need to make a smaller hole but like the possibilities.  Anyone else care to try this??


----------



## squirrels (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll see what I can do!


----------



## squirrels (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay. I like yours much better, but this is what I got from my first attempt.

My Model: Captain Calamari





A few seconds later...





These were done with aluminum foil with a hole in it.


----------



## Mully (Apr 26, 2013)

I used a can lid and drilled a tiny hole in it and glued it to a camera body cap with a larger hole. I think the hole needs to be closer to the sensor.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 26, 2013)

I am a history nerd.

I just bored a hole in some tinfoil with the tip of a needle, and taped it over the de-lensed body.

Small sensors are always gonna be a problem. Pinholes are inherently low absolute resolution, and the small sensors demand lots of enlargement..


----------



## squirrels (Apr 26, 2013)

Smaller hole and pushed in toward sensor. 





Okay, I'm cut off. No more playing with tin foil for tonight!


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## squirrels (Apr 26, 2013)

Ooooooooo!


----------



## amolitor (Apr 26, 2013)

Well done, MK3Brent


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 26, 2013)

Pinhole in body cap, made by melting a hole with a hot pin...






Pinhole lens made with brass tube, and a hole made with a laser through very very thin sheet metal...






It's results...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 26, 2013)

I've done some pinhole photography (obviously) but don't have any of it scanned... I have an adapted p&s and a cardboard pinhole camera, and one of the more ridiculous things I've ever bought, a tin can that advances film. Supposed to pour rain all weekend (of course!).View attachment 43299


----------



## Mully (Apr 26, 2013)

MK3Brent said:


>



I like this.... has a great look.


----------



## Mully (Apr 26, 2013)

Bitter I love the bicycle ....it came out very nice. Did you buy the cap or make it?  How far back did you recess it?


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 26, 2013)

I might have to try this bad boy out again, lol.




Homemade pinhole camera by J E, on Flickr

I have a pinhole body cap as well.


----------



## Railphotog (Apr 26, 2013)

I took many pinhole photos in the past of my HO scale model railroad and other models, using a pinhole aperture I inserted in a Vivitar 28mm preset lens. I know this isn't the same as the home made pinhole cameras discussed here, but I thought I'd show what can be done.

Here is a shot of a 1/25 scale Peterbilt truck model I assembled, weathered and scratchbuilt the crane on the rear:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v409/railfan/Largetruck3April1983-9a.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v409/railfan/Largetruck3April1983-13aHowto.jpg

The second shot shows where the first one was taken, with real trucks in the background.  Note the great depth of field.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 26, 2013)

Railphotog said:


> I took many pinhole photos in the past of my HO scale model railroad and other models, using a pinhole aperture I inserted in a Vivitar 28mm preset lens. I know this isn't the same as the home made pinhole cameras discussed here, but I thought I'd show what can be done.
> 
> Here is a shot of a 1/25 scale Peterbilt truck model I assembled, weathered and scratchbuilt the crane on the rear:
> 
> ...



I LOVE it. 

The texture on your table seamlessly matches that of the ground in the background.


----------

